# Suche Eloxierte Schrauben



## Zaucher (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Internetseite, bei denen ich eloxierte Schrauben kaufen kann.

Ich brauch: 

M3 x 8mm
M3 x 4mm
M4 x 10mm

Ich finde zwar Seiten, die sowas anbieten, doch bei denen fängt das Sortiment erst bei M4 an 

Vll. kann mir jemand helfen....


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

mdpc-x.com hat sowas schwarze auf lager.

Aber nur M3


----------



## Zaucher (10. August 2010)

das hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich bräuchte die Schrauben in Rot. Sry


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

autsch.....es wird schwierig.......


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2010)

Wie will man eigentlich Schrauben eloxieren? Soweit ich weiß kann nur Aluminium eloxiert werden- und Aluminium ist als Material für Schrauben relativ ungeeignet da es zu weich ist


----------



## Zaucher (11. August 2010)

da hast du recht, man kann nur Aluminium Eloxieren. 
Nur im Computerbereich brauch ich keine hohen Anzugsmomente.

Aber wie es aussieht, werd ich wohl selber zur Sraydose greifen müssen...


----------



## Psytis (11. August 2010)

versuchs mal hier
Aluminium Schrauben


----------

